# Cheap electric burr grinder for parents - only for cafetière or moka pots?



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Slightly a long shot, but are any of the cheaper electric burr grinders available on Amazon or Argos reasonable enough for cafetière, moka pots and Aeropress?

Staying with my folks for a week and a half, I've fallen into the trap of "oooh the coffee beans you brought are really nice but we don't have an electric grinder..." which means my elbow is now about to fall off after grinding 150g each morning with my Aergrind. Needs to be small and cupboard stashable when not in use.

Not sure if one of the below three would work, is there much between them?

Dualit 75015 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005VBNSJ8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_C-haEb21TY332

Krupps Expert - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0002H2IOM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_ojiaEbN0EMW2W

De'Longhi KG79 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002OHDBQC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_ijiaEbJ091DBF


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I've got a Krupps Expert GVX 2 grinder that I used for around 6 grinds before investing in the Niche.

You can have it for £20 plus call it a fiver postage.

I think I have to put it on the for sale thread and take it from there if you want it?

Just a thought as It's sitting on my spare sofa doing nothing.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@ratty Thanks for the offer, really kind of you but with the Christmas post it would be arriving almost when we are leaving. I was hoping to benefit from it whilst we were all here this time ?

Did it seem OK, but just not cutting the mustard in terms of espresso fineness?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

No probs, I wasn't looking forward to wrapping it either! ?

Yes it was ok in my french press and aeropress.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Read the reviews for the cheaper ones online, they were quite interesting and varied in their assessments of the grinders capabilities!

Realised I might be looking for a bit of a unicorn to be honest, so went for the super basic non-timer black Eureka mignon model from my espresso since it should last forever and give better tasting coffee.


----------

